# Candace



## Candace Lambert (Oct 21, 2018)

Hey everyone. I’m candace. Here to learn and grow.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome ......change your handle. It is not really a good idea to use your real name.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Candace Welcome to TAM pull up a chair and have a seat


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Put on an an Armored suit. 

Advice is free, not pain free.

Advise is for those who cannot spell, they, not Wizards.




King Brian-


----------

